# Twilight Rides



## TeleGrrrl (Oct 2, 2004)

Ever since I summitted Fulling Mill mtn in Mahoosuc Notch, via headlamp, a couple of weeks ago, I've been hooked on twilight-night rides. My latest craze is to wait till about 6:30 pm, then hop on the road bike and pedal 5 miles up the road, slowly gaining elevation and then head back via headlight on the bike ( I have all the safety gear, relfective vest, shoes, and flashing lights). If I time it just right, I get just a smidgen of pink sillouetting Mt. Katahdin     on the descent home. Last night the sun had set and it was fairly dark, the edges and tops of the trees were sillouetted in black, a layer of pale orange pink on top of that, and just a hint of deep blue higher in the sky. Makes for a very enjoyable pedal home. 

Last night the temperature dropped 7 degrees pretty quick, and by the time I got home my legs were chilled. Clear sky today, should be another beautiful ride tonight


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 3, 2004)

After work lately we've been riding 2-3 nights a week for 90-minutes each night.  We try to start riding by 5:15-5:30.  When trail riding we look to get out of the rock areas before it's too dark and on the road we ride like hell to get in as many miles as we can before we have to slow down to avoid spills...the wet & leave littered roads are a nightmare in the dark.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 3, 2004)

You people are crazy.......


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 8, 2004)

Only a few more weeks of afterwork riding with some sunlight... 

I set up my skier edge Sunday and jumped on it for 5-minutes, just wasn't into it...yet 8)


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 8, 2004)

Around here, riding at twilight is asking for trouble. I and coworkers will actually wait until it's dark out before hopping on the bike to ride home. Such is the curse of the suburbs of Boston.


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 10, 2004)

Charlie, is this the fist time you've used the skier edge?  I've been seeing this advertised alot in the Ski magazine.  Been discussing this with my husband and been thinking about maybe getting one.  They've been saying how it's supposed to improve your skiing.  I'd like to hear from someone else about it.


----------

